# digging



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

ey 1 of my Ps keeps on digging and made a large depression in my substrate, wil it be a sign their ready and hopefuly breed soon?????


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

could be,what size are they and how big is your tank?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Are they turning dark before the dig and how are they digging??? Up on end and blowing air or are they pushing it???


----------

